# Mad carving skills!



## The Munk (Sep 1, 2015)

It Looks Like An Old Rotten Tree Trunk


----------



## shaynedepugh (Sep 2, 2015)

Absolutely incredible!


----------



## juankyman (Nov 4, 2015)

Amazing!!!


----------



## rampant (Jun 16, 2016)

Holy ....!!! How many years did that take???


----------

